# DIY Diffuser from Ceramic Ring



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

This is not my idea, just copy and paste from here: http://forum.indoaquascape.com/threads/4410-Diy-co2-atomizer-mantab-brooo......

Tools & materials:
1. ceramic rings
2. hose connector
3. superglue
4. slate pencil / stone pencil for glue hardener (optional)



















































































































result:
























combined with 3 ceramic rings:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow. This is amazing! Good job!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> wow. This is amazing! Good job!


Cheap atomic CO2 diffuser huh?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

SuperWen, you are the master of DIY!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> SuperWen, you are the master of DIY!


hahah.. I'm not the master (yet ), and this DIY is not my idea


----------



## Benn (May 10, 2011)

Just tried this, works really well! Going to re-make mine though as the seal isn't very good, but still diffuses the C02 nicely.

Apologies for photo quality, taken on iPhone and my tank only has the the moonlights on at the moment.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

i cant find those hose connectors anywhere! whos got a link


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

FOUND IT!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry, it looks like I posted this thread in the wrong room. For Administrator and/or moderator please move this thread to DIY sub-topic.
Thank you

Regards,
SuperWen


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

for my scientific algae destroying tank, i'd love to make one of these. where do you get the ceramic rings??


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> for my scientific algae destroying tank, i'd love to make one of these. where do you get the ceramic rings??


those ceramic rings used to biological filter media, and easily can find in LFS or Ace Hardware


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

Over time those will clog up and there will be no way clean them out.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> Over time those will clog up and there will be *no way* clean them out.


hahahahaha... never heard about bleach or sandpaper?
its easy to clean it, just soak into bleach for 10 minutes and after that rinse with clean water, or rub it slowly with very fine sandpaper.

I'm using ceramic CO2 atomizer like pict below for over a year, and until now never find problem with it


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

This is amazing.So tiny bubles
It`s not imposible using your imagination to build in in somethig like this http://www.koicarp.net/pvc_plumbing/images/Equal_T.jpg and make diy in-line atomizer.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

dafil said:


> This is amazing.So tiny bubles
> It`s not imposible using your imagination to build in in somethig like this http://www.koicarp.net/pvc_plumbing/images/Equal_T.jpg and make diy in-line atomizer.


like my thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/132272-diy-inline-diffuser-yeast-co2.html


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> like my thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/132272-diy-inline-diffuser-yeast-co2.html


Ooo,I didn`t saw this.Cool
The reason I mentioned T-elbow is easyly maintain and clean ceramic ring .


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

This is pretty cool! I'm guessing aquarium silicone works too? I'm confused on how air goes through the ceramic ring? Are you glueing the other side shut? What happens if the air won't pass through the ring? What dangers could we be looking at? Just the hose blowing off or anything else? 

Just figured I would ask some questions to expand on this topic. I love this DIY idea, very cool thinking!


----------



## Benn (May 10, 2011)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> This is pretty cool! I'm guessing aquarium silicone works too? I'm confused on how air goes through the ceramic ring? Are you glueing the other side shut? What happens if the air won't pass through the ring? What dangers could we be looking at? Just the hose blowing off or anything else?
> 
> Just figured I would ask some questions to expand on this topic. I love this DIY idea, very cool thinking!


Most that could happen is the DIY diffuser blowing off. Mine was sealed with aquarium sealant which is why I think it's leaking slightly, going to remake it with glue later.

It will pass through the ring, I'm using DIY CO2 and it works brilliantly and that's no way near as much pressure as a proper CO2 setup.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like this can be pretty promising then. Did you even get some of the atomic like co2 bubbles? I saw you had some bigger ones but those were from from the sealant leak. Where can we find this aquarium safe glue?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> Sounds like this can be pretty promising then. Did you even get some of the atomic like co2 bubbles? I saw you had some bigger ones but those were from from the sealant leak. Where can we find this aquarium safe glue?


I'm using this:


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm going to try to find a similar aquarium safe epoxy since I've never seen that around here.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> Most that could happen is the DIY diffuser blowing off. Mine was sealed with aquarium sealant which is why I think it's leaking slightly, going to remake it with glue later.
> 
> It will pass through the ring, I'm using DIY CO2 and it works brilliantly and that's no way near as much pressure as a proper CO2 setup.


Did you ever remake it and what glue did you use? When you made the initial one with silicone, did you let the silcone fully cure for 24 to 48 hours? They may have been the leak problem. 

Anyone else build one to share with us? I would make one but I need to find the proper parts and proper aquarium safe epoxy.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

What plugs the hole in the end of the ceramic tube? The hose connector is glued into one end, what goes in the other end?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> What plugs the hole in the end of the ceramic tube? The hose connector is glued into one end, what goes in the other end?


If I'm not mistaken it was plugged with the stone pencil/glue mixture as at the other end. Could be wrong though.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> If I'm not mistaken it was plugged with the stone pencil/glue mixture as at the other end. Could be wrong though.


Yes, it plugged with slate/stone pencil powder or grafite powder and glued with powerglue


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

You can use baking soda to harden superglue as well.


----------



## Benn (May 10, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> You can use baking soda to harden superglue as well.


Yep, turns into a filler like substance that's easy to sand, people who build models use it. Be careful as the reaction gets quite hot though.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Where did u find the ceramic rings??


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Where did u find the ceramic rings??


That is ceramic rings for filter media.. You can buy anywhere


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

OH wow, that hadn't even crossed my mind!! thanks!


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

Very creative! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

If any member can, they should post a video up of it in action. I'm really curious to see it working or hear more feedback from current users before I go get all the parts.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Just tried it. Did not work. The fluval rings have some random big holes in them that let the co2 escape in gobs.


----------



## Benn (May 10, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> Just tried it. Did not work. The fluval rings have some random big holes in them that let the co2 escape in gobs.


I used fluval rings and they work fine, try another.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeffww said:


> Just tried it. Did not work. The fluval rings have some random big holes in them that let the co2 escape in gobs.


try to use cheap chinese ceramic rings like BOYU or JEBO


----------



## kokomon (May 23, 2011)

totally awesome. Very fine bubbles too!


----------



## DerangedCorgi (Oct 15, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> combined with 3 ceramic rings:


Does anyone know what the black connectors are?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

so the ceramic rings are bio filter media?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Great DIY.

Anyway, I managed to use normal airstone instead and wrap it up with spectacles cloth. Works really well to produce very fine bubbles.


----------

